
Bridges and LIDAR - runesoerensen
https://www.ben-evans.com/benedictevans/2018/3/12/bridges
======
edf13
Not sure LIDAR is a bridge... There are masses of advances being made on
miniaturization for LIDAR at the moment...

Take a look at LIDAR Mems for example:
[https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=LIDAR+mems&oq=LIDAR+mems&a...](https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=LIDAR+mems&oq=LIDAR+mems&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.1945j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

